# rod wrapping machine



## Lip Ripper

anyone know where i can find a wrapping machine, nothing too fancy, but something im going to be happy with? i plan on wrapping rods between 8 and 14ft if that helps.

thanks,


----------



## basstardo

I've been looking at these pretty heavily, and being able to tell a difference is hard from the ads for the products. Are you looking for a power wrapper or hand wrapper? I'm looking for a power, and the more I think about it, the more it makes sense just to make the initial investment on a really good machine rather than buy something that isn't so good that you will end up not liking. The FlexCoat wrappers looks nice, and the Pac-Bay, AmTak, and a couple others are pretty similar. I plan on getting something fairly high end that is capable of turning cork handles as well. I think the main question you need to answer is what do you want to be able to do with it, and then look at what each of them will do.


----------



## Jaron15

http://shop.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Equipment
Hope this helps


----------



## Charlie2

*Rod Wrapper*

If you're really serious about this thing, look at a Renzetti Rod Lathe. You can wrap rods, turn stuff, weave pretty picture.

It isn't cheap by any means. For long rods, you can make supports to extend the length.

I do a lot of wrapping by hand on my lap because I'm too lazy to set up the wrapper. I own a wrapper that I bought on the Internet (not a Renzetti)I also own several home made wrappers of various designs.

The next step is to buy the Wonder Weaver Attachment and you can make pretty thread pictures on the rod. I weave by hand when I do. 

I usually write one's name on it in gold ink or stick a decal on the side and epoxy over it. Nothing fancy. C2


----------



## junkmansj

If you get the Pac- Bay or AMTAK get the PacBay upgrade Chuck and a Extra bed extention,Might need more supports also


----------



## basstardo

junkmansj said:


> If you get the Pac- Bay or AMTAK get the PacBay upgrade Chuck and a Extra bed extention,Might need more supports also


I'll second that. Most of the chuck's I've looked at are very cheap looking. The Pac-Bay chuck that I looked at in person was junk. The chuck on the Flexcoats is a rubber deal, it will hold, but has trouble with larger diameters for boat and surf rods. My drying motors are FlexCoats and have this type chuck, and I can't say I'm thrilled with them.


----------



## Mark G

*If your not in a big hurry*

there is a rod building show coming up in February in High Point NC. I suspect you would be able to see a variety of wrappers and get some good seminar info that might help in the decision process.

I have the Am Tak model with the upgraded chuck, I think the guys at Fishsticks4u carry the flexcoat models if you want to drive down and take a look. If you want to take a look at my setup send me a pm. I'm only a few minutes south of Fredericksburg, and can give you some pointers if you like.


----------



## basstardo

Surf Cat said:


> chuck, I think the guys at Fishsticks4u carry the flexcoat models if you want to drive down and take a look.


Robert has the DL747, which is FlexCoat's top of the line. He offered to let me come out to his house and take a look at it, but I never had the chance to take him up on it. He says it's one of the best out there in his opinion. FS4U doesn't keep any wrappers in stock, but they have pretty good knowledge about them all. They are drop shipped straight from FlexCoat, so FS4U never even sees them.


----------



## Mark G

basstardo said:


> Robert has the DL747, which is FlexCoat's top of the line. He offered to let me come out to his house and take a look at it, but I never had the chance to take him up on it. He says it's one of the best out there in his opinion. FS4U doesn't keep any wrappers in stock, but they have pretty good knowledge about them all. They are drop shipped straight from FlexCoat, so FS4U never even sees them.


Thanks for that, never saw any wrappers at the shop, and I am there pretty regularly. I knew they sold flex coat stuff, bought a spearate dryer setup from em so as not to tie up my wrapper when doing more than one rod, multi piece rods, etc.


----------



## Puppy Mullet

Call me old school but I am very happy with my Sully....
http://shop.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog?search=sully


----------



## tom_s

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/rod-wrappers/
This place has all sorts of stuff for doing it yourself...


----------



## TreednNC

Start sloooooow...it's easy to get going way too fast and get crossed up and go backwards lol lots of unwinding to be done.


----------



## Fisheadgib

Puppy Mullet said:


> Call me old school but I am very happy with my Sully....
> http://shop.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog?search=sully


I couldn't begin to count the number of rods I've twisted by hand in the 37 years I've been building them. but after a while, your hands seem to cramp up really easily. I'm not sure what causes it:redfaceage?) I've had the Pac Bay for about twelve years and have been very happy with it. I wish I would have bought it much sooner. A three or four inch long base wrap with size A on a trolling or bottom rod takes a few minutes instead of an hour or so.


----------



## Mark G

Fisheadgib said:


> I couldn't begin to count the number of rods I've twisted by hand in the 37 years I've been building them. but after a while, your hands seem to cramp up really easily. I'm not sure what causes it:redfaceage?) I've had the Pac Bay for about twelve years and have been very happy with it. I wish I would have bought it much sooner. A three or four inch long base wrap with size A on a trolling or bottom rod takes a few minutes instead of an hour or so.



Yep, I don't always use the "power" motor to turn the rod, but glad it's there when I don't feel like turning by hand.


----------



## Charlie2

*Power Wrapper Belts*

I don't know where this post really fits but here it is:

I was wrapping away on a long rod that I was trying to finish this morning when the wrapper belt broke.

Not wanting to finish it by hand, I looked for something to replace it.

Nada; I then thought of my Grandma's old foot-pedal operated Singer Sewing Machine of many moons ago and the belt that was on it,

It was made from leather and had some kind of metal staple holding the ends together.

I got out the handy dandy office stapler and stapled them together. It worked wondermously thanks to an idea that I remembered from 60+ years ago.

I'm sure there are other substitutes, but this worked for me.C2


----------

